# Dodge Megacab Install Diary



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

*Dodge Megacab Install Diary-update 1-12-07*

I managed to get one door done in 2 weekends. I did a cutout in the bottom of the door panel for the crossover that allows the cover to be removed for adjustments. I also backlighted the crossover in amber LEDs to match the head unit. Top photo is where the tweeter connects in...didn't want a connector. I did a bunch more Roadkill after the last photo. BTW...this is for the fine folks at Chrysler....WTF with the connector for the door to the body? Sheesh.




























At this rate I'll be done when the next music media format rolls out.....

Crossover in bottom of door.










Crossover illuminated at night (looks better in person)










My Pana tuber (the 730 is not installed, just set in place for the moment):










Someone mentioned in the thread that I need to beef up my security with the Pana Tube so boldly standing in the center of my dash. Unless you know I have it, you would never know its there. Thanks to a Mazda double din donor, the tube is only exposed when I want it to be.


----------



## datac99 (Apr 5, 2006)

First rate looking work there man... I love a good clean wireing job... Always takes a bit longer then you think, but it's always been well worth it!


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Added photos of the crossovers in the doors.


----------



## newtitan (Mar 7, 2005)

dodge owners united 

nice wiring job, (those rubber peices connecting the wiries through the door SUCK dont they lol)

with a deck that nice

better install these while you have the doors off

http://trucktechniques.com/jimmijammer.html

thx for posting pics, I love those polk crossovers, I have a set, of 5-1/4 that are in the dash (still working on my cover peice so no pics yet)

and you might want to touch up the inner part of the door with mat, they do rattle a bit if not matted up well

love the new charcoal interior ( only part of my truck I dont like is my tan interior)


----------



## unpredictableacts (Aug 16, 2006)

LOL what a name"the jimmy jammer" sounds like a porn.


----------



## ocuriel (Oct 7, 2005)

Very nicely done. That is some neat work you did there. PPi needs some attention though.


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Oh, my, God CQ-TX5500. Love it! Looks really good there, especially with the DCX below!

-aaron


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Added photos of how I protect the tube.


----------



## Titben (Jan 14, 2007)

Very beautiful source. I never saw some in France. listening has, how that sounds?


----------



## ArcL100 (Jun 17, 2005)

Lol, the fake cover is awesome 

-aaron


----------



## khail19 (Oct 27, 2006)

ArcL100 said:


> Lol, the fake cover is awesome
> 
> -aaron


Agreed, that's really cool. Does that plastic part sticking out just slide into the CD slot?


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

khail19 said:


> Agreed, that's really cool. Does that plastic part sticking out just slide into the CD slot?


Yep....simple install and removal. Kinda feel bad for that Mazda deck...


----------



## 3.5max6spd (Jun 29, 2005)

Looks good brother.


----------



## drtool (Nov 26, 2007)

Thats Looks GREAT.I just started working on a 1940 Chevy sedan delivery, That H/U would look killer in it, best I start looking now.You did a great job. Good luck Wayne.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Its been awhile since I've made any progress. New components include two Phass TP4-100 tube amps, Milbert tube crossover and Zapco processors. 11 tubes total now.


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

I LOVE it. you want to come to illinois and do my megacab install?


----------



## niceguy (Mar 12, 2006)

Very nice attention to detail...I'm running a pair of Treo TSX 12's ported in my work van along w/an active setup...

Jeremy


----------



## dragons_ghost (Feb 15, 2008)

lovin' the amp rack, looking forward to more pics.


----------



## Mooble (Oct 21, 2007)

lpreston said:


>


Your surround is being warped from that screw.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

We pulled all those screws out and redid them. Not too big of fan of the rubber things, but it does make it look better when the install is complete.


----------



## lpreston (Dec 29, 2006)

Here are some lighting pics:


----------



## Tbagg (Mar 15, 2008)

You MegaCab guys make me sick with all the room you have behind your back seats 

Great looking install!


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow... I have to study this over, and over, and over again.


----------



## so cal eddie (Oct 1, 2008)

really nice work with plastic cutting. that can be difficult sometimes.


----------



## ARH (May 26, 2009)

I inquire more overview pictures, whole coupe? 

Did you deaden the floor? What's the deal with that HU?


----------



## Dave88LX (Dec 12, 2010)

****...this is great. I have a Mega too and looking for ideas.


----------



## FLYONWALL9 (Nov 8, 2009)

very classy looking.... nice work


----------

